# how to mount 7 pin trailer plug



## akira69 (May 20, 2008)

I bought a hidden hitch tow hitch, and the Nissan 7 pin tow harness.

However, there's no place to mount the tow harness! The install instructions show a nice metal block where the harness is supposed to go. I guess that the hidden hitch doesn't include it.

so, where did you guys mount the plug? How did you do it?


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

Just find an L bracket and mount that to the hitch with a whole just big enough for the harness connector. You can probably find one in an auto parts store or just go to a muffler shop and they can do it in 10 minutes for you.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Unless I missed it, you didn't say for what year vehicle. '05 and newer Frontiers look and work well in the rear bumper to the left of the license plate.

You will need a 2-1/4" bi-metal hole saw and something to trim the plug down. The stock wiring is just long enough and the plug comes apart so it can be installed from outside the bumper and bolted using the supplied hardware. There may be some pics of such an install in older posts. Let me know if you need help. Z


----------



## akira69 (May 20, 2008)

Yeah it's a 2005 4x4 Xterra...

I suppose that hole punch idea would be the best, but I'm screwed if I mess it up. I would love to see some pictures, but I haven't been able to find them anywhere on here or the interweb. you think you can find a thread in here with pics?

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

'05 X, cool. Try searching an Xterra forum. My earlier post was in reference to an '05 Frontier, specifically the length of the stock wiring so I am not sure if it would apply to an X. I'll see if I can find out anything. Z


----------



## akira69 (May 20, 2008)

OK Fellas, I got this done...

First I cut the hole with a 2 1/8" bimetal hole saw about 1 1/16" above the plastic of the license plate light.


















Then I primered and rust-oleum painted the hole









Cut off the excess crap from the plug










Drilled the mounting holes and primered and rust-oleum painted those too. Then mounted the plug and sealed it all up with silicone










Done! Thanks guys for your help.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Awesome, thanks for following up, with pics too! Enjoy, Z


----------

